# Series 3 + WD HD 500GB Expander



## RichardnVA

Like new. Series 3 DVR with Western Digital 500 GB Hard Drive Expander
Kept in a home theater cabinet, smoke free home.
I've upgraded to a new premier XL DVR and no longer need this Series 3.
Works great!
I used with Verizon Fios with cable cards and it worked really well.
The DVR and WD HD come in the original boxes.
Listed on ebay with a starting bid of $240 or a buy it now of $315.
My ebay rating is 100% positive feedback.
This forum won't let me post my ebay link, but search on my user name RichardnVA and Tivo Series 3 plus HD expander and you should find my posting.

Please email me if you have questions or a better offer.
Thanks!
Richard


----------



## RichardnVA

I just dropped the starting price of this bid to $225!
Great deal with the hard drive expander!
Check it out or message me if you have questions!
Thanks!


----------



## RichardnVA

Still posted on eBay.
Please check it out!


----------



## reubanks

I'm sorry, but I don't see the link anywhere...


----------



## SueAnn

reubanks said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see the link anywhere...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2c70bb11ea


----------



## Arcady

No lifetime?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Guy's a crook if he's selling this without lifetime for that price. 

(Psssst....see my other post....)

ETA: My other post only just today (26 JULY) made it here.


----------



## RichardnVA

No, there's no lifetime with this Series 3.
Just the DVR plus the Western Digital HD expander.
Not trying to be a crook, will consider a lower offer that's fair.
Let me know what you think is a fair price.
Thanks!


----------



## Dan203

Without lifetime they're not worth much. I've bought three HD units for under $50/ea shipped.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

RichardnVA said:


> No, there's no lifetime with this Series 3.
> Just the DVR plus the Western Digital HD expander.
> Not trying to be a crook, will consider a lower offer that's fair.
> Let me know what you think is a fair price.
> Thanks!


I apologize for the harshness in prior post. My point was that it had little value without lifetime, which you now realize.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

I have a couple dead lifetimed TiVos, one series 2 and a series 3. The quieter of the two fans I want to keep, but otherwise I am willing to part with them if you pay shipping. Let me know if you have any interest.

Series3 died with a power hit, fan doesn't even spin.

Series2 reported overheating, left running despite that. Fan still spins but no noise at all from hard drive.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

This one might be more interesting for someone though, and if it has enough worth will help me decide to add a four tuner S4 to the mix finally. Let me know what'd you offer for this:

Lifetimed series 3
size upgraded (let me know if you care how big--it's likely a 1TB inside)
comes with cord
comes with NO REMOTE
still works great


----------

